# (dans / à / pendant / durant) la nuit - préposition



## tienlans

J'ai une petite question de grammaire, soit la phrase ci-dessous :
"J'aime bien me promener *la nuit*".
Si j'écris :"J'aime bien me promener *dans la nuit*", est-ce que c'est aussi une phrase grammaticalement correcte ?
Merci d'avance de votre réponse !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## acrital

Les deux peuvent se dire....

Ont-elles exactement le même sens? 

Elles peuvent être interchangeables... cependant, il me semble que :

" J'aime bien  me promener *la nuit *"
rend compte d'une habitude de promenade, le locuteur aime se promener régulièrement la nuit.


" J'aime bien  me promener *dans la nuit *"
il s'agit plutôt là d'une situation ponctuelle, occasionnelle qui plait bien au promeneur.

Mais peut-être que je "pinaille" (ou "ratiocine" pour les puristes )


----------



## tie-break

Tout à fait du même avis d'acrital  
Je pensais à cet exemple pour "dans la nuit": 

Lorsque je me réveille en pleine nuit et que je n'arrive plus à reprendre mon sommeil, plutot que de rester dans le lit les yeux ouverts, j'aime mieux m'habiller à la hâte et sortir me promener dans la nuit.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Les deux sont effectivement corrects.
Pour moi, "*la nuit*" évoque plutôt une période de la journée, la nuit par opposition au jour "*dans la nuit*" évoque plutôt l'absence de lumière naturelle voire artificielle, la pénombre, voire même celle d'un couloir sombre quelque soit l'heure de la journée.


----------



## acrital

Heu Punki Zoé, j'avoue que, même en te relisant plusieurs fois, il doit y avoir quelque chose qui "nuit" à ma compréhension car "je suis dans le noir" 


??????


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ce n'était donc pas lumineux???
Je vais t'éclairer   (enfin, je vais essayer)
Si je dis, j'aime me promener la nuit, je fais plutôt référence à l'atmosphère qui règne dans la nuit, peut-être le fait que la vie nocturne est différente de la vie diurne (pénombre mais aussi bruits, animation ...)
Si je dis, j'aime me promener dans la nuit, il me semble que je fais essentiellement référence à l'absence de lumière.
Mais c'est peut-être totalement subjectif


----------



## acrital

Merci de tes explications, je comprends mieux .... parce que le : 
< pour moi "*la nuit*" évoque plutôt une période de la journée>
était tout de même assez sybillin (même en comprenant bien journée de 24H) 



> Si je dis, j'aime me promener la nuit, je fais plutôt référence à l'atmosphère qui règne dans la nuit, peut-être le fait que la vie nocturne est différente de la vie diurne (pénombre mais aussi bruits, animation ...)


... et donc, je le fais sans doute souvent, habituellement...  je suis d'accord, nos deux interprétations coïncident 




> Si je dis, j'aime me promener dans la nuit, il me semble que je fais essentiellement référence à l'absence de lumière


Oui, c'est une interprétation tout-à-fait possible mais un peu restrictive... il me semble que, dans ce cas, on dirait plutôt : "j'aime me promener *dans le noir*, *dans l'obscurité*..."


Ce qui est sûr c'est que, pour expliquer/comprendre des phrases de ce genre, le contexte manque cruellement


----------



## tienlans

Merci beaucoup de vos explications, cela enrichit bien mes connaissances.
Je pense que "la nuit" renvoit à une habitude, tandis que "dans la nuit" met l'accent à la sensation qu'on est "dans" la nuit.


----------



## Virtuose

Bonjour, 
Confondu au sujet assez simple...

Je me suis réveillé ...
...*à* la nuit
...*dans* la nuit
...*pendant* la nuit
...*durant* la nuit
...la nuit

1) Merci de m'aider à choisir une forme la plus courante de celles au-dessus (s'il en y a plusieurs qui sont utilisées, quelle est la différence?)
2) Est-ce qu'une préposition choisie dans la première réponse peut être utilisée également avec "la journée" et "la soirée" (Ex. On y ira demain...la journée. Tu pourras nous rejoindre...la soirée)?


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,

voilà mon sentiment :

Je me suis réveillé ...
...*à* la nuit ==>  je me suis endormi en début d'après-midi et je me suis réveillé à la nuit (tombée)
...*dans* la nuit ==> je me suis réveillé deux fois dans la nuit (au cours de la nuit)
...*pendant* la nuit,...*durant* la nuit ==> je me suis encore réveillé pendant la nuit, durant la nuit (j'ai encore eu une insomnie, ma nuit a été interrompue)

...la nuit ==> durant des années je me suis réveillé la nuit (toutes les nuits, j'ai été insomniaque)

Je dirais aussi : "je me suis réveillé cette nuit (vers 3h du matin)"

...en espérant t'avoir un peu aidé

Jean Emile


----------



## Renaudbb

J'agrée les réponses qui précèdent et je réponds oui pour ta deuxième question, à l'exception près de "à la journée" qui n'aura pas grand sens dans la plupart des cas. "à la nuit" se comprend mais n'est guère usitée. 

On dira plus couramment "Je me suis réveillé la nuit tombée" ou "à la nuit tombée" que "à la nuit". De même on ne dira pas "il est venu me voir à la journée" mais "au début de la journée" ou "en début de journée".


----------



## ladan shirali

Hello there;

Laquelle est correcte?
"J'allume mes feux à la nuit?/dans la nuit?"


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonjour, 

Plus simple, 

J'allume mes feux la nuit. 

Salutations


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Les deux me semblent convenables
Mais comme nicodi2 a bel et bien dit, c'est plus simple de dire :
J'allume mes feux la nuit.


----------



## Maître Capello

_*À* la nuit_ seul est rare (contrairement à _*à* la nuit tombée_), tandis que _*dans* la nuit_ est assez commun, mais c'est effectivement _la nuit_ seul qui est le plus fréquent.


----------



## lamy08

_à la nuit tombante =_  dès qu'il commence à faire nuit


----------



## belenval

Bonjour
Vous connaisez la raison pour laquelle on dit "la nuit ou dans la nuit" et pas pour la nuit?
Exemple: je travaille la nuit
La nuit, je préfère rester chez moi
Et aussi, peut-on utiliser la nuit et dans la nuit, dans les mêmes contestes?
Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tu peux construire le mot nuit avec (presque) toutes les prépositions, selon ce que tu veux exprimer :
- je travaille la nuit / de nuit ;
- je préfère rester chez moi la nuit / pendant la nuit ;
- j'ai entendu un bruit : je suis sorti dans la nuit ;
- tu me prêtes ta voiture pour la nuit ?


----------



## OLN

_Pour_ ci-dessus signifie "pour une durée déterminée" : pour deux heures, pour les heures à venir, pour une journée, pour une nuit, pour la nuit à venir.
Autres exemples : Réserver une chambre pour une nuit, pour la nuit (celle qui suit), pour deux nuits ; Chercher un abri pour la nuit (= un endroit où passer la nuit).

On ne peut pas employer _pour _après n'importe quel verbe. 
"Je travaille [durant] la nuit" ne peut pas être remplacé par "Je travaille pour la nuit" (on va penser que tu travailles pour le bénéfice de la nuit) ou "Je travaille dans la nuit" (on pourrait penser que tu travailles dans le milieu de la nuit, celui des noctambules). 
Avec _dans, _il y a "J'ai travaillé jusque tard dans la nuit".

Pourquoi les prépositions ne sont-elles pas les mêmes en français et dans les autres langues, dont l'espagnol ? On te retourne la question.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

J'ai dormi pendant la nuit
J'ai dormi la nuit

Est-ce que les deux phrases se disent grammticalement??
[…]


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, les deux phrases peuvent se dire, suivant le contexte.
[…]


----------



## Swatters

[…]

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas "dormir la nuit" pour parler d'une nuit particulière (et donc avec le passé composé), mais "je dors/dormirai/dormais la nuit" sonnent beaucoup mieux, puisqu'ils décrivent une habitude (et que "la nuit" a donc un sens générique)


----------

